# Pics of some of our Raggies



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are pics of some of the motley crew here

Blossom









Dancer









Mia









Boo in one of his regular positions









The Stud boys, although this pic is an old one









Those who show in the Semi longhair section may recognise this guy
Bobby









Marnie


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

And some of the babes here at the moment, too make you go Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

And some of the babes here at the moment too make you go Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous cats


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: love Boo


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

They are gorgeous... really very beautiful cats!


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Ahhh they are all gorgeous! 

Especially love Bobby and Marnie! :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Stunning cats I LOVE dancer and Mia :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful raggies


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Minny-Moo said:


> Ahhh they are all gorgeous!
> 
> Especially love Bobby and Marnie! :thumbup:


I take that back, I just love them all :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous cats :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Mia's eyes are especially shiney! Can see the reflection!

Vey gawjus raggs:001_tt1: x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Glad you made it here Steve.

Great pix of some fab rags - I think you should put some of your kittens up too!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> Glad you made it here Steve.
> 
> Great pix of some fab rags - I think you should put some of your kittens up too!


I have Karen, but they didn't show until today, they are underneath the adults..... What was you doing on here at 3.30am? Stef's snoring keep you awake?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

aww, they are all stunning!! the last kitty (the one in your signature i think) is my fav


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

they are so beautiful...i LOVE mia...i really like Raggies with the little blazes on their face


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Goodness, I am so* not* a cat person but they are so gorgeous I could be tempted, stunning.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Always nice to see gorgeous Raggies on her , great pics................chris


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Absolutetly beautiful


----------

